# واحد غشاش



## No peacE (5 يونيو 2006)

هذا مخطط الامتحان للغشاشين من الاخر

اتبع التعليمات وهتشيل السنه انشاء الله وتزورنا فى الصيف







:67: :68: :67: :68: :67:


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (5 يونيو 2006)

حلوه والله منك وده هو الطريق الصح علشان الواحد بدل ما يقول للكليه خلصنا الحمد لله هي اللي هتقول خلصنا الحمد لله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 يونيو 2006)

يا اخي العزيز No peacE

انت رائع حقا وهذا رأي . البعض سوف يقولون كيف ؟ 

الجواب /انت تحب اسعاد الناس بطريقتك الخاصة . وهذا دليل على طيبة قلبك .

بألتوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 يونيو 2006)

يا اخي العزيز No peacE

انت رائع حقا وهذا رأي . البعض سوف يقولون كيف ؟ 

الجواب /انت تحب اسعاد الناس بطريقتك الخاصة . وهذا دليل على طيبة قلبك .

بألتوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## No peacE (5 يونيو 2006)

سكرا لك 
احرجتونا


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (5 يونيو 2006)

*حلوة بس امنيت حياتي اعرف كيف يستطيع الانسان الغش وكيف تاتي له الجراة 

هل هذا العمل سهل بهذه الطريقة !!

:81: :81: :81: ​*


----------



## yamenshahin (6 يونيو 2006)

> حلوة بس امنيت حياتي اعرف كيف يستطيع الانسان الغش وكيف تاتي له الجراة





> هل هذا العمل سهل بهذه الطريقة !!​
> 
> :81: :81: :81:
> ​


 

أنظر الإجابة بالأعلي

ياأستاذ جودي إتبع التعليمات 
يا اخ No peacE إكتبهالو بال C++​​


----------



## fff2009fff (6 يونيو 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (7 يونيو 2006)

الحمد الله بحمد ربنا اني تقريبا خلصت الكلية ومش احتجت لهذه الطريقة 

بس مهما كانت اكيد صعب تنفيذها


----------



## No peacE (7 يونيو 2006)

هاي الخوارزمية مفيدة للغش وبحاول اكتبها بلغة C++ 
واتمنى انه ما تضطره للغش وتكون الاسئلة دايما سهلة


----------



## احمد محمد النجعاوي (18 سبتمبر 2006)

follow chart هائل


----------



## ^Shine^ (18 سبتمبر 2006)

فنتق هذي

يسلمو


----------



## heggo_90 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

you are funny man


----------



## احمد أزار (7 أكتوبر 2006)

جميلة جدا يا اخي واللوب مظبوطة كلها والله زمايلنا المهندسين لما شافوها ضحكو كلهم وياريت حاجات طريفة منك زي كدة كتير


----------



## كبرياء (12 أكتوبر 2006)

هههههههههه حلوه كتيــــــــــر 

يسلمو يا رب ..ضحكتنا


----------



## Prof.Amjad (16 أكتوبر 2006)

Very Nice You Are A Good Techer


----------



## الكارفور (20 أكتوبر 2006)

حلوووووووه


----------



## فهد ـالعتيبي (21 أكتوبر 2006)

وربي انك سياسي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لاتذكرني بالاختبارات تجيني انفلونز طيور هههههههههههههههه


الله يعطيك العافيه على الموضوع


----------



## *®Dr. Kawara* (24 أكتوبر 2006)

حلوه كتير بس ان شا الله ما حد يلجأ لها


----------



## امير حسين المذحجي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

والله ولقيت اللي يفهمنا ويعرف يساعدنا وعلى فكره احسن من المذاكرة 
ان شاء الله اطبقها في اختبار بكره 
شكرا شكرا شكرا




شكرا 
شكرا


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (12 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## القائد العام (30 يوليو 2007)

والله حلوه خالص بس منتظرين التعديل بلغه الاسمبلى اذا امكن هههههههههه


----------



## No peacE (30 يوليو 2007)

شكرا للاخوة الاعزاء على المرور
ومش غلط نكتبها باكثر من لغة برمجة نستفيد منها، قصدي نستفيد من طريقة الحل وليس التطبيق :14: :68:


----------

